# Stuart Sirius (or similar)



## Anatol (Apr 26, 2018)

Does anyone know where one can find plans for the Stuart Sirius Engine or a similar type? 
thanks!


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 26, 2018)

Stuarts sell the drawings

http://www.stuartmodels.com/products/spare-parts/stuart-sirius


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 26, 2018)

See at this Sirius as a unmachined set + plan..

http://www.stuartmodels.com/item/59/stuart-sirius-unmachined


----------



## Anatol (Apr 27, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> See at this Sirius as a unmachined set + plan..
> 
> http://www.stuartmodels.com/item/59/stuart-sirius-unmachined



thanks, I saw it - 
out of my price range 
in any case, I can machine from barstock if I find the right plans


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 27, 2018)

Stuartmodels sell the plans seperately.


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 28, 2018)

Plans are the last item on the link I posted above.


----------



## Anatol (Apr 28, 2018)

Jasonb said:


> Plans are the last item on the link I posted above.



Thankyou. Guess I shoulda scrolled  sorry.


----------



## Anatol (Apr 28, 2018)

Has anyone here got one or built one? It seems like a rugged little engine. I'm interested in the valve solution. Its gear driven, with one piston valve serving both cylinders. Seems smart and efficient.


----------

